# RS6 Avant- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

What can only be described as an awesome piece of machinery, The Audi RS6.
Recently acquired and the owner not convinced about the dealer applied Lifeshine or it's application, the brief was to prepare and protect so it could be maintained with ease, the owner having purchased some nice maintenance products with a little guidance from myself and the help of the forum.

A limited write-up, which was not intended but due to lowsy weather couldn't be helped.

*Upon arrival.*




























Firstly the bug splattered front was pre-soaked with Megs APC, as were the alloys and arches, then pressure rinsed.
Alloys, tyres and arches cleaned with various brushes and APC,
2x applications of BH Autofoam applied, trim cleaned using soft detailing brushes,










Washed using the normal TBM and Megs Shampoo+,
Pressure rinsed, followed by a rinse with an open flow,
Dried using Uber plush towels, a lot of these used today due to the weather,
Clayed using Megs mild clay and last touch for lube,

Typical defects being slight marring and some light random scratches,










Paintwork machined using Menzerna 203s on a Megs polishing pad, some areas requiring a little IP 3.02,










Managed to get both sides and the bootlid completed before the rain got too heavy, with some shuffling about in the garage enough space was made to bring the car in with room to get round one side, the roof and bonnet then completed,
An IPA wipedown was then given to remove any greasy/oily residue from the polishing,
Nanolex 12 month sealant was then applied to each panel and removed as I went round, also applied to the alloy fronts,
With a break in the weather the car was brought outside to check progress,
Opti-seal applied to the inner alloys, front grill, rear valance and door shuts,
Tyres dressed using Zaino Z-16, 
Glass sealed using Carlack window sealant,
Chrome trim polished and sealed with Britemax final shine,
A final wipedown with Z-8 and finished.

Weather held of long enough for some final pics, unfortunately the sun didn't show.












































































































































































Thanks for looking.:thumb:


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

ummmmmmm


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mean looking super fast load lugger that

Nice work Rob, really nice crisp look in dull light


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice Rob


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rob, stunning looking car.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Simply stunning! An amazing bit of machinery that looks fantastic and mean in black.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Lovely work Rob, I had one in last month plenty of panel work on them:buffer:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Whoa...that looks superb Rob. Job well done.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

First class job. Congrats to your work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Rob, very nice indeed and looks like you made it without breaking sweat:thumb:

Lovely job, touch of class:doublesho


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Top job! Love it! :thumb:

BTW how many cars did you get out of the 100ml bottle so far?

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Crackin' work :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Top job! Love it! :thumb:
> 
> BTW how many cars did you get out of the 100ml bottle so far?
> 
> ...


I reckon of the top of my head about 5 or 6 not including alloys I've treated with it, with probably enough for 1 more still.
Would definately say it's my #1 sealant for finish and durability combined, something I'm keen to have in the product arsenal.:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic results Rob :thumb:


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Rob for such a great job in trying circustances :thumb:

She looks amazing and will certainly turn some heads in the forecast weekend sunshine!!

Hope I didn't hold you up too much hanging on ya shoulder all day!! 

Nigel


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovely job again Rob really big car the RS6 but you have got that looking spot on pity cant say the same about the jacket tracky bottoms combo  :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nudenut said:


> Thanks Rob for such a great job in trying circustances :thumb:
> 
> She looks amazing and will certainly turn some heads in the forecast weekend sunshine!!
> 
> ...


A pleasure Nigel and enjoyed the company.:thumb:
Don't forget to give me a bell when your in the area, need to feel some V10 power.


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

> A pleasure Nigel and enjoyed the company.
> Don't forget to give me a bell when your in the area, need to feel some V10 power.


For sure, should be remapped  in the next week or so, I'll drop by!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Lovely job again Rob really big car the RS6 but you have got that looking spot on pity cant say the same about the jacket tracky bottoms combo  :thumb:


Cheers mate, it's not until you get up close you realise the presence, nothing wrong with my attire, the grey on the jacket matches the stripes on the bottoms, and the red my eyes.



Nudenut said:


> For sure, should be remapped  in the next week or so, I'll drop by!!
> 
> Thanks again!!


Look forward to it, give me a call when your going down there if I'm around I'd like to tag along if OK, would be interested to see the outcome.:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Im glad you said eyes i thought for a minute you were going to say your hair  :thumb:


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

> Look forward to it, give me a call when your going down there if I'm around I'd like to tag along if OK, would be interested to see the outcome.


Ok mate shall do, I'll bell you before I book it in and sort a day you can make :thumb:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

A now typical Gleammachine finish, .... Absolutely spot on.. A car that looks ready to rip the paint of most other cars on the road, love em.
Top work and finish Rob:thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

the Rs looks stunning - the nanolex seems to give a real glassy look


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> I reckon of the top of my head about 5 or 6 not including alloys I've treated with it, with probably enough for 1 more still.
> Would definately say it's my #1 sealant for finish and durability combined, something I'm keen to have in the product arsenal.:thumb:


I think I need to come over to the UK and watch you applying it - we get maybe 4 cars out of 100ml, we must do something wrong I guess... 
I'm glad to hear you like it!

Cheers,

Florian


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Shweeeetttt!

A very thorough job Rob. NICE.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> I think I need to come over to the UK and watch you applying it - we get maybe 4 cars out of 100ml, we must do something wrong I guess...
> I'm glad to hear you like it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Florian


I'm surprised, I find it goes a very long way, typically a couple of pea sized drops on a foam applicator will complete an average panel for me, I do apply it very thin though.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> I'm surprised, I find it goes a very long way, typically a couple of pea sized drops on a foam applicator will complete an average panel for me, I do apply it very thin though.


Yep, sounds like perfect application - which specific applicators do you use?


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Looks stunning.

Any UK distributors for this product yet?

Thanks


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

quattrogmbh said:


> Looks stunning.
> 
> Any UK distributors for this product yet?
> 
> Thanks


Quattro

Iain @ Pitstop is the UK distributor for this

Take a look here for prices

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=110477

CM


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Even dodgy weather can't prevent you getting a superb finish :thumb: :thumb:

Looks great that, Rob and these RS6s are such mean looking machines - love them!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Yep, sounds like perfect application - which specific applicators do you use?


German applicators, the red side used.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html



Pit Viper said:


> Even dodgy weather can't prevent you getting a superb finish :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Looks great that, Rob and these RS6s are such mean looking machines - love them!


Thanks matey, they are a serious piece of kit, would certainly make me move over if it pulled up quick behind me :lol:, Nigel the owner has promised me a trip out when he has it re-mapped, quite looking forward to it.


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

What can be said, a 'Mean detail' & on everyones lips a 'Mean Machine'. :thumb:

Can I ask what is the correct technique to apply Z16?. As I have this product & I am not able to achieve the gloss finish. I know Z16 is meant to give more natural look, but few people here who have used this have achieved the gloss finish?

Cheers
PK


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

PK001 said:


> What can be said, a 'Mean detail' & on everyones lips a 'Mean Machine'. :thumb:
> 
> Can I ask what is the correct technique to apply Z16?. As I have this product & I am not able to achieve the gloss finish. I know Z16 is meant to give more natural look, but few people here who have used this have achieved the gloss finish?
> 
> ...


Thanks PK, I apply the Z-16 using a foam applicator, really working it in, leave for a short while to dry then apply a further light coating.:thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks PK, I apply the Z-16 using a foam applicator, really working it in, leave for a short while to dry then apply a further light coating.:thumb:


How simple is that.!!!

I can now see where I am going wrong. Not working the product & not letting dry completely.

Thanks again Rob.

PK


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Firstly many thanks to Nigel for taking me out for a spin today, what can I say other than I need a RS6 in my life, what a machine.
After a few hours of AMD working their magic, whilst we sat in the pub I hasten to add, been in some quick cars before but what was originally a seriously powerful car is now an absolute monster, complete transformation throughout the rev range and the sound even from std exhausts needs to be heard to be believed.:doublesho


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

A pleasure Rob!!

A great transformation, I'm over the moon with the results, the car is driving and behaving flawlessly and the additional power has made the car really come alive. :doublesho 

Now a very very fast car!!

And have to say she looks immaculate after what was her first clean this morning since your detail.... just what I wanted... even I returned her to "stunning" :thumb:


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

I want one


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nudenut said:


> A pleasure Rob!!
> 
> A great transformation, I'm over the moon with the results, the car is driving and behaving flawlessly and the additional power has made the car really come alive. :doublesho
> 
> ...


Have to say you have a cracking motor there ...and it now looks how it should ...


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

> Have to say you have a cracking motor there ...and it now looks how it should ...


Thanks Whizzer!

Gone in my house are the days of Car Wash/Drive through/sponges/chamois & water blades !!:wave:

Hello to Snow Foam/wool mitt/plush towels and detailing sprays :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^ Keep up the good work and it will look lovely for a long time


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

BAM! Awesome car, and it's blissfully the estate version :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely car and great work rob!



Nudenut said:


> For sure, should be remapped  in the next week or so, I'll drop by!!
> 
> Thanks again!!


RS6 remapped - wow! how much more power can it take? lol :thumb:

drew


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

> RS6 remapped - wow! how much more power can it take?


Well she's now up from 572HP to 650HP (was still pulling on so is actually more but auto box confused on Dyno kept wanting to change up early).

And...

Torque up from 479ft/lb to 586ft/lb !!! That's 795Nm !!! :doublesho

Oh... and she's de-restricted now so I have a 200mph estate car :lol:

An interesting read...

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrouptests/224631/audi_r8_v_audi_rs6.html


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great work Rob as always.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*A limited write-up,*

Hi Rob,

Just had to go through this one again. For what you claimed to be a "limited write up" there is certainly some detail in there. An absolutely beautiful finish made all the better by a pro flawless polish :thumb:

Great job mate. eyes wide :doublesho looking forward to your next one now 

Mike S:wave:


----------



## james 3200 (Jun 12, 2007)

The car and work looks great!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cracking job bud 

tom


----------



## Dodger69 (Oct 29, 2011)

Lovely work. A beautiful car.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Had the pleasure to drive my pals remapped 700bhp rs6. awesome:doublesho


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Very very quick for a 2t car, not much at all faster on the roads in a straight line :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome estate and loving the wheels and finish now great work thanks for sharing


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Cracking work, sweet motor !


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Few pics from the last time Rob detailed the car...

Now running 21"MTM rims (285/30/21 all round)

767BHP and 925Nm giving 0-60 in 3.6s and I've done 203mph easy (GPS verified) :doublesho


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That really does look super sharp the paint, i love that car with the alloys and the disc brakes.

Great job, on a great car.

Have a great week bud.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nudenut said:


> Very very quick for a 2t car, not much at all faster on the roads in a straight line :thumb:


I can vouch for that!!!:driver:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

:devil:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Love the torque line - pretty much "Flat" from 2300

Cars looking good Nigel .. 

G


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nudenut said:


> Very very quick for a 2t car, not much at all faster on the roads in a straight line :thumb:


Been looking at an estate car for work, this would be right up my street, exchange for free details for life?


----------

